# Gone



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

My old pop slipped quietly away today at noon EST. Thanks to all of you who have supported me over the last couple of years. Please pray that we can avoid the drama now.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

You worked hard. Rest now. For all that you need...


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

I am so so sorry to read this, prayers going out to you and your family. You have been there though thick and thin with your father always giving your love and devotion to him in caring and giving of your self. You have done a good deed. Your father has been very blessed to have you for a son. May your fathers spirit rest in peace. Prayers my friend.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

You did right by him and the hard part is over. Take some deserved time for yourself.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Praying that drama is avoided. :grouphug:


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

We send heartfelt condolences.
Ox


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

I'm praying for your continued strength and endurance. I am glad that your father's passing was peaceful and that he knew he could always count on you. You have been a good son, Vicker and my heart goes out to you. 

You didn't know it, but all along, your posts have been an encouragement to me in my own journey with my mother in her last days with pancreatic cancer (she is in hospice now). Thank you for being the good soul you are, and for all of your posts here. You have no idea of the good you have been for others... May the goodness return to you a hundredfold!



.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

My condolences at your father passing over. Remember though he isn't totally on the other side. He still flows through your own veins and you will hear and feel him from within as you and he travel through the rest of your mortal days together.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Thought and prayers from our house to yours!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Try hard to remember the good memories, the stories. You may be supprised how after while they tend to run together, and you forget the names that go with the stories, then, later some of the stories themselves.


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

Peace be with you, Vicker. So sorry for your loss. You were/are a conscientious son who did his best to make sure your Dad was well taken care of.


----------



## sdnapier (Aug 13, 2010)

So very sorry...


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

sorry for the loss .


----------



## tiffnzacsmom (Jan 26, 2006)

May he be at peace with his ancestors. And you as well.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

So sorry Vicker. Your dad was lucky to have you, no one could have done more and you should be proud. As others have said, you'll always have him in your heart. My dad died 53 years ago, when I was only 5, but I still have good memories. Just think how many more you will have. Remember the good, let the bad fade away and be kind to yourself now. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Sorry for your loss Vicker. Praying for your family.


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

I will be keeping you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Asking the Lord to bless you, and keep you, and to give you smooth straight paths.
Praying He will bless you beyond your wildest dreams.
I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

My Sincere Condolences, You were there for your dad when he needed You, God Bless You Vicker.


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

So sorry for your loss. You've been committed to giving him love and care for so long. Hugs and blessing heading your way. 

((HUGS))


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

I'm so sorry for your loss, Vicker. May the good memories help to ease your loss. My thoughts and prayers for you and for your family.


----------



## KentuckyDreamer (Jan 20, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. I pray you are able to "rest in love" now and that there will be no drama.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2014)

You have our sympathy for the loss of your father...He had to have been a good father to have raised such a good son..


----------



## farmgal (Nov 12, 2005)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Prayers and hugs for you.


----------



## Litlbits (Jan 6, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss. You are in my prayers. May God give you comfort and peace. Donna


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

vicker, what a journey you have been on. I know the sad, bittersweet place you are in... to know that your beloved father's pain and suffering are at an end, yet grieving so deeply for the loss of him. I hope you are able to give yourself time and space to recover from the stew of emotion and abrupt change.

I add my wishes for a drama-free passage going forward. Very occasionally, people surprise you in a good way. I hope it can be so for you. No one deserves a respite more.

Hugs and best to you.


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

I am so sorry to hear this, my prayers are with you in this sad time.


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

I'm sorry for the loss and pray that the next step is drama free. Raeven is right, sometimes our families surprise us. You have honored your father in caring for him in his last days.


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

Shrek said:


> My condolences at your father passing over. Remember though he isn't totally on the other side. He still flows through your own veins and you will hear and feel him from within as you and he travel through the rest of your mortal days together.


Shrek that was well said. 

Vicker, in caring for your father you discovered someone, something inside you that was needed, and you sir struck when the iron was hot. You did not waver, stumble, or take the curved path, instead you did what needed done. That is a great testament to your character and the love for your father. He is set free and in a sense so are you, I wish the best for you in your future endeavours.

Vicker, tonight my prayers will be focused on you, and your family. You sir are a special man.


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

My condolences, Vicker. You were both blessed to spend this passage of time together. Hard on you in this life, but you know this life is but fleeting.

Hopeful that you had smile knowing his journey was completed.


----------



## LT2108 (May 28, 2014)

Sorry about your loss .....


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

You guys are so great. Thanks.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It's good that you got to spend so much time with him. He must have been a heck of a man, because he has one heck of a son. :grouphug:


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

You were a good son!!!


----------



## davel745 (Feb 2, 2009)

My condolences to you and your family


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss vicker. You can be sure the love and compassion you cared for him with made his final days as comfortable as possible. We should all be so lucky. You'll miss him, but your memories will always keep your dad close.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Vicker fromexperience I know there few words that can bring comfort at these times. What helps is knowing that you have the love, thoughts and prayers of those that care for you. You certainly have that from all of your frinds here. 

My prayers are with you for the healing you need and an easy. 

((((((Hugs))))))


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

Sorry for your loss, like Shrek says, he is in you, memories will keep coming back, the hard ones will ease and the good ones will take their place. My Dad has been gone over 20 years, I still think of him daily, still see and hear him around this place.
Ed


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

You and your family will be in my prayers and thoughts. It's been a long road for all of you.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Thoughts and prayers on your loss. You will remember the good times, the rest fades away....James


----------



## itsb (Jan 13, 2013)

sorrie for your loss,he will still be with you everyday


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I too am sorry for your loss Vic.


----------



## BetsyK in Mich (May 14, 2002)

It's tough to lose a parent, my heart goes out to you in this time. Remember the phrase "gone but not forgotten" becomes so very true. He will reach out and touch your life everyday and you will appreciate it. Take care of you now.


----------



## billooo2 (Nov 23, 2004)

So sorry to hear this. Thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

I have no words that have not already been said, but I will pray that this adjustment is without drama. Well done you both for the love you showed your father and for sharing this experience.


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

Peace be with you Vicker. You gave your Dad what no one else could give, your love, care and devotion of his son in his last days.


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

Condolences, Vicker. You have been a good son. God bless you.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

Vicker, you have my condolences.


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

Peace be with y'all, prayers from here.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

You guys really are great, and my feelings of friendship with y'all are genuine. 

When I checked on my dad Sat. morning, his respirations were more shallow and rapid than normal. His skin was almost dewy. I knew the time was near at hand. He was a little panicky, but I spoke calming words to him and petted him and he calmed down. Around noon, I left the room for a few minutes, and when I returned he had stopped breathing. I petted him and told him
Everything was ok, and that we all loved him and what a good man he had been. After several minutes he took one last breath, and that was that.  He just peacefully passed away. I was so glad that no one else was present, that he was able to pass in peace and with soothing words and touches. As bad as it sounds, it was beautiful in my eyes. 

Tonight, I am at last alone in our house, and getting used to not feeling the need to constantly check on him. I'm beginning to miss the weight that has been lifted from my shoulders. I am so happy that I was blessed to be able to take this journey with him. He was not a perfect man, just a regular old joe, but he had a good heart and was decent enough. 
Thank you all for, what I know are, your heart felt condolences, and well wishes.
Life is beautiful!


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

(((((Vicker)))))


.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

Thinking of you today Vicker! ~Georgia


----------



## Dutchie (Mar 14, 2003)

I am very sorry for your loss, Vicker


----------

